# Help-Something wrong with Duck



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

It's a friends Pekin Drake. They have 2 & they live with their chickens.
It started out limping or falling over. So he put him in a crate with food & water. He's been in there for 3 weeks other than when they take him in the house for a bath.
They think he's getting better & walks fine then next thing you know he falls over. Eats really good for awhile then doesn't eat.

He's given him raw liver once, electrolyte water a couple times & they feed unmedicated egg maker crumbles because they live with the chickens & that's what they eat.


I couldn't think of anything else to tell them to try. He said he is not taking him to a vet.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Did they check for any wounds on the feet? Mites? etc. if so then it could be a problem with the feed. I also house my ducks with my chickens and they eat crumble just like the chickens do. Did he eat anything poisonous (plants) have anything stuck in its throat that he may have picked up along the way?

It could also be a nervous condition? Vet would have to let you know that.

Sorry not much help.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

They are penned up & don't have access to any plant material, especially this time of year here.
It's the same feed I feed my ducks(we have no chickens) & all my ducks are fine.

He did look him over he said & no wounds & he said his feet look fine. 

What would he do for mites & would he find them crawling on him or would he crusty areas, etc.?


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Mites are in the head and neck area of ducks. If it is a white duck he should be able to see them...harder on ducks of color.

If the ducks have a pool and can swim everyday they swim then preen and they can take care of mites themselves. If it is mites then he can buy insecticide powders.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll call & have him check him over for mites.

They don't have access to a pool this time of year but I have stressed to him how important it is for them to stay clean so they let them take a bath every week or so in the bathtub.

Would mites make him seem OK sometimes & then off other days?


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Well if the duck feels better after the bath it could be that alot are coming off and then he is putting him back in the same area and the mites are in the area. That could be a possibility.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

The duck needs a bath more often, I'd recommend every day for a duck that is having problems. I've had some of my ducks show signs of problems similar to that which I never really did figure out. I lost most of them eventually, sad to say. On necropsy I've found abnormalities of their organs that would indicate toxicity. Ducks are very sensitive to mold toxins in their feed (some more than others and all of them much more than chickens), so the feed is a possibility. I'm sorry I can't offer more help.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I will talk to him about the feed, where he keeps it, etc. Also tell him they need to bathe daily if possible. 
Also it might be a good idea for him to clean their area & dust for mites, besides just dusting the ducks.
Thanks everyone for the help, never had any of those problems with any of mine so I didn't know what was going on.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

We make sure our ducks have a bath everyday. Even in the winter...we fill the pool or a small tub in the coop so that they can clean themselves. Ducks are filthy creatures...but they like to keep clean 

Please keep us updated!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, I make sure mine have their pool when weather is going to be above freezing here for so many days in a row & otherwise I have a big tub I give them on other days since it's easier for me to empty daily or really cold days.

He's going to check the duck over when he gets home from work. He's also going to clean the chicken/duck house & dust it.

He has the ill duck in a big metal like dog kennel but has it setting in the chicken house so it can be near his other duck since their buddies.

he said he's sure the food isn't moldy but is going to look at that again closer tonight too.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Its not current mold that might cause problems - if the corn in the feed was EVER moldy, it can have aflatoxins which are highly toxic to ducks. Those are the toxins put out by the mold. There is an allowable amount in feeds, but that doesn't mean all feeds are within the allowance all the time. I don't know if that is the problem, of course, but it sure seems like some sort of toxicity or lack in the diet. 

Oh, one thing his ducks need that chickens do not and that is added niacin in the diet. Being deficient in that will cause weakness and neurological symptoms. Get niacin pills and crush a 100 mg pill for each gallon of water for the ducks. That might help quite a lot. I forgot, but I feed my ducklings brewer's yeast when they are eating chick food. If this duck is deficient, it needs to be supplemented and I would supplement them both. If that is the problem, they come around pretty fast. Good luck!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Can the chickens have Niacin too? Right now he has the duck that's off in the dog cage so it can get the niacin without worrying about the chickens, just wondering if after he's better if he should add it to their water once or twice a week?

I will tell him about the mold in the food from corn too. Maybe he should try another bag.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Wanted to update you on my friends duck. He cleaned the chicken coop, put dust in there bedding. Checked the duck for parasites, didn't see any but dusted the duck anyways. He started putting 100mg niacin(crushed up) in his fresh water daily & he still wasn't getting better.
He put him down this past Saturday. He took him out of the dog kennel & he had trouble walking, fell over & was having trouble getting up. 
He had been trying everything suggested to him on this poor duck for over 3 weeks. I guess it was past time for him to give up & better for the duck it sounds like to be put down.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, yes. I'd guess the duck got something toxic. They will get into all sorts of stuff, silly creatures. So sorry, all you can do is to try.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry your friend lost the duck  and everything he did didn't help


----------

